# Défaut d'affichage des pages dans Windows 10 et Parallels Dektop



## dado (5 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

Parallels Dektop à longtemps parfaitement fonctionné, et depuis six mois environ dans certaines applications que j'utilise pour gérer des compétitions certaines pages se sont affichées diminuées de moitié, ce qui est pénalisant lorsqu'il faut en cours de compétition intervenir rapidement.
Avec l'aide de l'assistance Parallels une solution a été trouvée.
Sur mon nouveau Mac Book Pro, dans le centre de contrôle, la résolution de l'écran était réglée par défaut sur "Rétina". Il à fallu changer pour "Adaptée"
Ensuite dans les paramètres de Windows 10 il a fallu modifier l'affichage de écran en portant la taille du texte à 125 % et la résolution de l'écran à 1280X- X 1024

A présent toutes mes pages s'affichent correctement.


----------

